# Mare won't lick salt block



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Since I bought my mare in October I've had a salt block in her stall. She's a bit picky so I got a carrot flavored one thinking she would be more willing to lick it. She isn't. She has barely touched it. She licked it a bit, but I think just because her supplements are poured over it (it's a small one in her feed bucket). I live in the desert and it goes to at least 110° every day in the summer so I'm worried about her not getting enough salt. Should I be worried? How can I get her to lick the salt block more?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

She either doesn't like the taste of it, can't chew is so she doesn't lick it, or doesn't like the feel of it. There is nothing you can do to MAKE her use it, if she doesn't want to she won't. But if she does want to she will. Salt makes them thirsty. Is she drinking enough water? You said it is in her feed bucket, maybe she has tried eating her feed and bitten into it and it may have startled her or hurt her a little so now she associates it with pain? Im not sure, my mare just bites hers of throws it to break it lol.

Good luck and sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## stephnello (Mar 31, 2011)

My horse has never quite used his salt blocks... I tried several kinds, with carrot flavour, more salt, less salt, no help. He licks it when his food gets stuck in the middle, in the hole, but that's it. So I don't really worry about that, one block lasts more than a year, and I know he knows it's there so if he needs to he'll lick it. If he doesn't, I think it is because he doesn't need it. But here at home I don't know what 110° means, we have a maximum of 30°C in summer but it's rare... And as we live near the sea maybe he already finds salt and nutriments in the grass, hay, water?


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

If a horse is lacking salt they will lick something. I've seen them lick rusty gates and rocks. So I wouldn't worry too much. If you are worried get some livestock salt and add a small amount to the grain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

We always put the large salt blocks on the ground in the pasture and stall run-ins. We put the blocks on wooden pallets the same size as the blocks to keep rain water and ground moisture from melting them. Our horses readily licked and even at times bit off small chunks at a time. We bought the white and yellow blocks w/Sulphur.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

I had the same problem with our two horses....they wouldn't touch the flavored ones. 

There is one thing you can try that MIGHT help...try the Himalayan salt licks. Those are the ONLY ones Epona will lick, but it has to be the smooth type. The ones that go in the jolly stall horse toys. The ones that look like a rock she doesn't like...guess cuz it is too rough on her tongue. 

Beau won't lick ANY salt lick, even the Himalayan ones....at least, so I thought. One evening I noticed him licking the salt/mineral block we keep in the pasture. So even if you THINK your horse isn't licking it, they may be and you just don't notice.


If you are worried about her fluid intake, just check her poop. It should hold it's form but have a slight/moderate sheen of water over the poop balls. Dry and crumbly poop balls means she needs more fluids, generally speaking.

I would NOT reccomend feeding her salt supplements or such unless you ask your vet first. Free choice salt licks are always best.


Regardless of if they use it, keep one in the pasture and/or stall, nonetheless....that way it is there if they need it...especially since they may be sneaking in a lick or two and you aren't noticing.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

When it gets that hot and they're not consuming salt, I'd be concerned as well. Salt is one nutrient that feedstuff is naturally very low in. Add the salt directly to her feed. Sprinkle 2 T on top of her ration. You can use regular table salt or all stock salt (your feedstore will sell it in 25 or 50# bags). Another trick you can do when it really gets bad instead of paying for electrolyte$$ is use Lite Salt (salt subsitute). Horse tongues are not rough like cattle which the licks are designed for. Horses that are only offered licks tend to not get enough salt daily. I offer both loose salt in a bucket and licks. They go through about 400# of loose salt to one 50# lick. I think that speaks volumes for how they prefere it.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Salt has been shown to be something that horses are pretty good at regulating what they need.

If the salt block is in your horse's feed bucket I am guessing your horse is getting more salt than you realize as daily meals are eaten. The act of simply pushing it around to get their grain with the spit that they add to their feed tub makes the salt fall off and they eat it by default.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Our large outside blocks are hung on the fence near the water source.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

IMO, adding salt directly to your horse's feed should be done ONLY with a vet's approval. 

Too much salt in a horse's diet is NOT without consequences, such as kidney problems and loose bowels, upsetting the digestive balance.


ASK YOUR VET before force feeding, i.e. adding it to the feed, your horse salt. JMO!! Better safe than sorry.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

my horse loves it, in his opinion it's great and he licks it every other 5 minutes. I gave him the white block. Maybe she just doesn't want it but, again you said you have it in her feed dish so, she's probably getting more than you think. 

Try her on different blocks, like my horse doesn't like the brown block but, he'll eat away at the white one, some horses just seem to have a preference. 

As for giving a horse salt, IMO if your horse isn't drinking enough water, I would put salt in the feed but, you definitely should talk to the vet before doing so. I don't suggest anyone to do so though


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thats for all the help! She is definitely getting enough water so for now I'm not going to change anything. I really appreciate all the quick responses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey, just remember....when in doubt, check the poop! It will tell you if she's getting enough fluids....

There are other ways to tell like the skin pinch test or the pink gums test, but I prefer the poop. Poop never lies:lol:


----------



## marys bully (May 4, 2011)

MY horse doesnt lick hers either she takes lil bites of it every once in awhile


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

A salt lick can last me over a year, the molasses stuff lasts 2 days. I think if your horse needs it, they will look for it.


----------



## YoungCowgirl (May 7, 2011)

Coming from a natural horse caretaker/guru, I have some opposing thoughts..

The first thing I feel obligated to telling people is, horses are NOT designed to lick from a salt block. 


Horses and Salt Blocks

Than, I like to share that salts and other minerals should NOT be added to a horses food. It should be kept in a whole seperate enclosure (from feed) so that it can allow the horse to pick whatever it needs. A horse will naturally intake whatever he/she needs unless he/she is very ill. 

I can provide info on what I provide to my horses if your interested.


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

We had a salt block in our pasture, and with 5 horses, it lasted 11 months, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

we have salt blocks and licks available to our horses all year round, and we never noticed either one licking them during the winter. Now that it is getting warmer, both are constantly gnawing and licking both the block and the salt licks in their stalls. If they need it, they'll ingest it.

Also, both of our horses are freaks as they ARE designed to lick from salt licks. 

Firstly, our gelding loves the block in the pasture nowdays as he gnaws on it rather than his usual victim - the fence. Gnawing on the salt block seems enjoyable to him as it relaxes him by relieving his chewing tendencies and provides him with the salt he needs now that the weather is warmer. After a gnawing session, he usually naps. 

our mare loves her himalayan salt licks, she licks them multiple times a day. When doing so, she closes her eyes as if she's enjoying it .... our ex BO read an article that showed that the act of licking releases endorphins which calms horses and reduces stress. She provides licking toys and salt lick to all her horses ... which are OTTBs.

Chewing is also a stress releaser, which is why our OTTB does it....

So...don't know about all the horses in the world, but our horses ARE designed to lick/chew ...... and apparently the article said licking has beneficial properties. 

Guess our horses have "design" flaws:lol:


----------

